# Knie-Protector



## CarlosMendozza (27. Oktober 2020)

Servus zusammen,
es wird mal wieder euer Schwarmwissen benötigt. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem leichten Knieschoner. Der Einsatzbereich ist im Wesentlichen auf Trails. Bikepark oder harte Downhills sind eher weniger geplant. Der Schoner sollte nicht zu massig auftragen, aber mehr als nur ein Sleeve sein. Klar, am Schluss ist die Passform recht individuell, dennoch meine Frage an euch: Habt ihr hierzu irgendwelche Empfehlungen oder auch absolute Don'ts? Und warum...  Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## fwmone (31. Oktober 2020)

Probier mal die IXS Flow Evo+ Knieprotektoren. Hatte vorher die Fox Launch Pro Knieprotektoren aber die waren mir zu eng und gingen daher wieder zurück, die haben nämlich ziemlich gekniffen. Ich trage ausschließlich lange Hosen (ich hasse das wenn Brennesseln oder was auch immer an den Unterschenkel kommen) und die Protektoren passen super drunter. Man spürt sie beim Fahren quasi nicht, sie lassen sich gut waschen, Schweiß ist kaum ein Problem und am wichtigsten: Sie schützen gut. Der Beschreibung nach bin ich vermutlich auch so wie du unterwegs: Im Schnitt S1-S2-Trails, selten mal S3. Hatte schon mehrere Stürze damit und sie haben ausnahmslos super geschützt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi82 (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich hänge mich ebenfalls mal dran, da meine 10 Jahre alten O Neal Sinner den Geist aufgeben.

Ich suche einen Schoner für Trails und eben auch Bikeparks (5-6 Besuche / Saison)

Hab die POC VPD 2.0 Ellenbogenschoner und bin mit denen sehr zufrieden.
Daher sind die Knieschoner bei mir in der engeren Wahl.

Die von dir genannten Fox Launch Pro finde ich ebenfalls sehr interessant, da man hier die Caps entfernen kann, was zum einen die langen Hosen beim Crash schützt und zum anderen im Sommer mit Shorts für ggf. bessere Rutscheingenschaften sorgt.

Welcher Schoner gar net geht ist der Endura MT500 (ohne Cap und ohne light).

Kleiner Schutzbereich und das Anziehen war auch umständlich. Lieber reinschlüpfen und gut.

Am Ende müssen sie sowieso gut passen.


----------



## XLS (2. November 2020)

fwmone schrieb:


> IXS Flow Evo+


....Hab ich mir auch für den Winter (unter einer Fox Hose) gekauft. Sind bequem und tragen nicht zu sehr auf . Sitzen schön straff, langer Kletverschluss ,den man gut oberhalb der Waden fixieren kann.


----------



## vanbov (2. November 2020)

Transition Knee
					

7iDP Transition Knee Pads offer Level 2 Type B CE protection - the highest standard achievable within a super light weight package. Ideal for trail riding and winner of numerous comparison tests, the Transition Knee will stay securely in place both when riding and in the event of 'an off'. An...




					7idp.co.uk
				




Mit Abstand die Besten und Leichtesten Trail-Protectoren auf dem Markt!
Und Sicher noch dazu!


----------



## youdontknow (3. November 2020)

Da würde ich mich direkt mit einklinken, weil der Junior neue Protektoren braucht. Habt ihr Empfehlungen für Knieprotektoren, welche auch das Schienbein mit schützen?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. November 2020)

bei ixs reißt dieses x-matter relativ schnell. wenn man das nicht wechseln kann, ist doof.

ich habe auf meiner suche 3 protektoren probiert: ion k-traze, dainese trail skins 2 und poc joint vpd system.

zu ion: schlecht belüftet, rascheln beim pedalieren, stoff unangenehm auf der haut, reibstellen, sehr dünnes pad, abdeckung eher gering. sitzen aber ganz gut. 6 fahrten hatte ich damit, benutze ich nicht mehr. icht zu empfehlen. 

dainese: super bequem und gut belüftet. klettverschlüsse sehr klein und fummelig anzulegen. gingen zurück, da schutzwirkung extrem gering. testweise mit dem knie gegen türrahmen getreten, die dämpfen kaum. gegen abschürfungen vielleicht gut, wenn die denn am knie bleiben beim sturz. da hab ich so meine zweifel bei den rippen.

poc: sehr bequem, perfekter sitz, knie perfekt abgedeckt, auch an dem seiten. weich und angenehm auf der haut, man vergisst, dass man die anhat. belüftung nicht spektakulär, aber gut. schutz ist sogar klasse 2! sehr gut verarbeitet, kein neopren, das irgrndwann ausleiert und löcher bekommt. beste schoner für mich!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. November 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Mit Abstand die Besten und Leichtesten Trail-Protectoren auf dem Markt!
> Und Sicher noch dazu!



solche aussagen sind murks, sorry. nützlich sind genaue aussagen und persönliche erfahrungen.


----------



## fwmone (3. November 2020)

alex m. schrieb:


> bei ixs reißt dieses x-matter relativ schnell. wenn man das nicht wechseln kann, ist doof.



Ist wechselbar, bei mir bislang aber nicht gerissen.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. November 2020)

fwmone schrieb:


> Ist wechselbar, bei mir bislang aber nicht gerissen.


 
ist bei meinen flow knieschonern und der trigger jacke am ellenbogenschoner passiert.


----------



## vanbov (3. November 2020)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganther (5. November 2020)

@alex m. von welchen POC Knieschonern sprichst du genau?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (5. November 2020)

Ganther schrieb:


> @alex m. von welchen POC Knieschonern sprichst du genau?



poc joint vpd system


----------



## ron101 (6. November 2020)

Fahre auch die 7iDP Transition kann ich bestens empfehlen.
Für harten Bikepark besuch, habe ich noch was anderes.


----------



## vanbov (6. November 2020)

Nun bin ich endlich mal dazugekommen meine persönlichen Erfahrungen zu verschiedenen Knie-Protektoren zusammenzuschreiben:

*7iDP Transition:*
Sehr leichter Trail-Protektor (ca. 260g) mit höchstmöglichem Schutz (SaS-Tec, EN-Schutzlevel 2, Dämpfungswert: 11,7 kN im Test der Freeride 3/20).
Die SaS-Tec passen sich, wie üblich, anhand der Körpertemperatur der Knieform an.
Knielingählich leicht zum Anziehen, verrutscht nicht und ist auch nicht sonderlich schwitzig. 
Für normale Trails, lange Touren, Alpencross usw. auch im Sommer perfekt gemacht. Auch auf Endurotouren / Endurorunden bestens geeignet, da er eine sehr hohen Schutzlevel hat.
Einziges Manko: leider nur ein Kniepolster für vorne (ist aber halt auch nur ein Trail-Schoner), ist aber Jammern auf absolut höchstem Niveau.
Tipp bei Kauf: drauf achten das es stramm sitzt
Mein persönlicher Most-Time-Schoner! 

*ION K-Pact:*
Mein Bikepark- & Shuttle-Protektor (ca. 490g) mit höchstmöglichem Schutz (SaS-Tec, EN-Schutzlevel 2, Dämpfungswert: 8,8 kN im Test der Freeride 3/20).
Die SaS-Tec passen sich, wie üblich, anhand der Körpertemperatur der Knieform an.
Voluminös, Rundum-Sorglos Schoner. Knielingählich leicht zum Anziehen, verrutscht nicht durch seine Spannbänder. Für normale Trails, lange Touren, Alpencross usw. weniger gemacht. 
Für Endurotouren / Endurorunden bestens geeignet
Tipp bei Kauf: mit Zipper kaufen... lässt sich immer und überall leicht anziehen (haben ein paar Jungs in meiner Gruppe)

*Bliss ARG Minimalist+ Knieprotektor:*
Ursprünglich mein erster Trail-Schoner mit gutem Schutz (zum Schutzlevel kann ich nichts genaues sagen).
Knielingählich leicht zum Anziehen, verrutscht leider etwas (vielleicht hab ich auch eine Nummer zu groß gekauft) und ist auch nicht sonderlich schwitzig.  Leider sind die außen aufgebrachten Schutzpads sehr Temperaturempfindlich, weswegen diese bei kühleren / kalten Tagen das ganze dann sehr starr und flexibel wird, weswegen es mir bei den Touren am Knie unangenehm gerieben hat.
Für normale Trails, lange Touren, Alpencross usw. sehr gut geeigent, wenn es warm ist.  
Bekannte fahren diese auch auf Endurotouren.
Meine Frau fährt diese aktuell, da Sie hier an den Knien nicht so empfindlich ist wie ich.


----------



## ron101 (6. November 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> leider nur ein Kniepolster für vorne


Es gäbe auch eine Sam Hill Edition, da hats noch erwas mehr Schutz dabei.


----------



## covus (6. November 2020)

Ich bin mit meinen *Leatt Airflex Pro* recht zufrieden. Einerseits passen sie gut und es lässt sich angenehm damit pedalieren, andererseits haben sie auch auf der Seite (etwas) Polsterung und kosten nicht die Welt. Klare Empfehlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarlosMendozza (6. November 2020)

Wie sind denn die Leatt Airflex Pro an den Seiten gepolstert? Fallen die eher groß oder klein aus? Und hast du die mit der „offenen“ oder der „geschlossenen“ Knieschale?


----------



## covus (6. November 2020)

An beiden Seiten hat man drei kleine Polster, natürlich kein vollkommener Schutz aber immerhin etwas. Was du mit "offener" bzw. "geschlossener" Knieschale meinst weiß ich nicht, die auf dem Bild sind es... Der Protektor ist natürlich etwas dünner als bei schwereren Modellen, meiner Meinung nach aber für Trails aureichend. Zumindest für die, die ich fahre.


----------



## CarlosMendozza (6. November 2020)

Aha, das ist der mit der offenen Knieschale. Finde den schon ziemlich interessant. Der im Anhang ist der mit der geschlossenen Schale


----------



## covus (7. November 2020)

Ich glaub der "geschlossene" ist einfach das alte Modell...


----------



## ihobnet (7. November 2020)

Habe die zwar selber noch nicht getestet, aber bin letztens auf die Amplifi MKX Knee gestoßen, sehen auch sehr leicht und flexibel aus. Wollte ich nur auch mal mit in den Ring werfen


----------



## andi82 (7. November 2020)

Fährt hier jemand die Fox Launch Pro ?
Ich finde die Möglichkeit, das Cap abzunehmen super interessant. Aber keine Ahnung wie beweglich / belüftet die sind.

Aktuell wären die POC VPD 2.0 mein Favorit.


----------



## vanbov (7. November 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand die Fox Launch Pro ?
> Ich finde die Möglichkeit, das Cap abzunehmen super interessant. Aber keine Ahnung wie beweglich / belüftet die sind.


Hatte die damals gemeinsam mit den 7iDP bestellt. Waren gut, aber nicht so bequem wie die 7iDP


----------



## CarlosMendozza (8. November 2020)

Hab mir nun einmal die ion k-traze bestellt. Ich teile dann demnächst meine Erfahrungen zu den Protektoren


----------



## Ganther (9. November 2020)

Ich habe mir letzte Woche auch ein paar bestellt.
Ion K-Traze Zip, Ion K-Pact Zip und IXS Flow Zip.

Ohne jetzt groß ins Detail gehen zu wollen, da ich mit keinen der Protektoren gefahren bin und mein Gefühl nur auf Anprobe daheim beruht, hier ein kurzer erster Eindruck.

IXS Flow Zip: Kniepassform war ok und bequem, allerdings hat es beim Beinanwinkeln direkt gezwickt. Kam vom Klettband. Ist also bei mir durchgefallen.

Ion K-Traze Zip: Knieschale hat für mich irgendwie nicht gepasst, war alles sehr stramm/klein und hat sich nicht gut angefühlt beim bewegen.

Ion K-Pact Zip: *Muss die Knieschale soweit vom Knie abstehen?* Gefühlt 1cm Luft zwischen Knie und Protektor bei gestrecktem Bein. Beim Anwinkeln natürlich nicht. Wenn dem so sein sollte sind das bis jetzt meine Favoriten. Tragegefühl ist bequem, hat auch nichts gezwickt. Einzige die Wärmeentwicklung wird bei hohen Temperaturen stärker sein als bei leichteren Modellen. Aber dafür sind es ja welche mit Reißverschluss, damit man sie beim Uphill nicht unbedingt tragen muss. Außerdem hat man dafür das extra plus an Sicherheit.
Also soweit alles ok mit den Ion K-Pact Zip.

Die entgültige Entscheidung ist trotzdem noch nicht gefallen. Grund dafür ist, dass mir die Ion K-Pact im Moment doch sehr groß/klobig für meinen Einsatzzweck vorkommen auch wenn ich jemand bin der das extra Sicherheitsgefühl mag. Also hab ich mir am Samstag nochmal die 7iDP Transition bestellt. Morgen sollen sie ankommen und dann treten die K-Pact nochmal im direkten Vergleich mit den Tansition an.

Die Protektorenwahl ist ein schwieriges Thema wie ich finde. Da kann man sich nur durch die gängigsten Modelle und Varianten durchprobieren bis man den Passenden für seine Bedürfnisse gefunden hat. Keiner kann da pauschal eine Empfehlung aussprechen. Es ist immer abhängig vom individuellen Empfinden.
Und wenn man dann mal einen gefunden hat muss man noch Glück haben das man bei den Größentabellen der Herstellen noch die passende Größe erwischt hat. Scheint bei ION nämlich nicht ganz so genau genommen zu werden, denn es stimmt was man liest...eine Größe größer ist besser.
Also entweder man geht in den Laden und lebt mit dem Angebot vor Ort und hat Glück mit etwas passendem oder man macht sich auf viel Bestellverkehr und Rückversand gefasst.


----------



## fresh-e (9. November 2020)

Hab diesen seit einiger Zeit:








						VPD System Lite Knee
					

Protection that delivers supreme flexibility and ventilation, while offering impact absorbency certified to strict European standard EN 16211, Level 1. Product Highlights 3D molded VPD protection EN 1621-1, Level 1 certified shock absorption Large ventilation channels which ensures extreme...




					www.pocsports.com
				




Trägt sich äußerst angenehm auch beim Pedalieren im Sommer. Hat bei zwei Stürzen auch gut geschützt. Allerdings keine seitlichen Polster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganther (11. November 2020)

Gestern kamen die 7idp Transition an. Ich wollte ja die ION K-Pact Zip mit den Transition vergleichen.
Genau genommen sind es zwei völlig unterschiedliche Protektoren.

Der K-Pact Zip ist groß und das Sicherheitsgefühl für mich sehr hoch. Aber ich sehen den K-Pact eher im Bikepark, denn für längeres Pedalieren erscheint er mir dann doch zu unbequem.
Der Transition ist auf maximalen Konfort getrimmt was das Sicherheitsgefühl mindert. Ansonten fühlt er sich wirklich gut an. Einzig die Protektorschale schließt oberhalb der Kniescheibe recht früh ab. Das hätte nach meinem Empfinden etwas mehr sein können.

Meine Überlegung ist nun, da ich zum Großteil auf Hometrails und im heimischen Thüringer Wald vor der Tür fahre, das ich mir die K-Pact Zip nicht ständig an und aus ziehen werde. Wir haben hier auch keine kilometerlangen zusammenhängende Trails. Das heißt es wird ständig dazwischen pedaliert.
Also wird der Protektor grundsätzlich immer am Bein/Knie bleiben. Deshalb verwerfe ich meine anfängliche Euphorie gegenüber ZIP Protektoren.
Da der Bikepark Oberhof nur eine halbe Stunde von mir entfernt ist kann ich mir gut vorstellen dort nächstet Jahr öfter zu sein. Wenn dem so ist denke ich nochmal über die K-Pact nach, aber ohne Reißsverschluss.


Edit: Ich überlege jetzt nur ob ich mir noch die 7idp Sam Hill Knieschoner bestelle um sie mit den Transition zu vergleichen. Vielleicht ist das dann der perfekte Protektor für mich.

Edit 2: Hab mir die Sam Hill's jetzt bestellt. Ich werde berichten welchen ich bevorzuge.


----------



## vanbov (11. November 2020)

Der K-Pact wird von mir auch auf ausgedehnten Enduro-Touren (bis 40km, 1500hm) getragen und lässt sich trotz der „massivheit“ sehr gut pedalieren.


----------



## Ganther (11. November 2020)

@vanbov ich bezweifel nicht das das nicht geht, denn auch der K-Pact ist echt bequem. Nur wenn ich ihn dauerhaft trage rechtfertigt sich der Reißverschluss nicht. Deshalb fällt der raus.


----------



## vanbov (11. November 2020)

Ganther schrieb:


> @vanbov ich bezweifel nicht das das nicht geht, denn auch der K-Pact ist echt bequem. Nur wenn ich ihn dauerhaft trage rechtfertigt sich der Reißverschluss nicht. Deshalb fällt der raus.


Hab ja nichts vom ZIP geschrieben....


----------



## Deleted 454842 (11. November 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Aber keine Ahnung wie beweglich / belüftet die sind


Ich merk die nicht, egal ob rauf oder runter, wobei ich sie nur bei den aktuell kühleren Temperaturen bergauf trage.


----------



## piilu (11. November 2020)

Kann man beim Transition das Polster raus nehmen?


----------



## vanbov (11. November 2020)

Ja


----------



## Ganther (15. November 2020)

Also um es kurz zu machen die 7idp Sam Hill behalte ich. Passen perfekt sind bequem und geben mir ausreichend Sicherheitsgefühl. Für mich sind sie genauso bequem wie die Transition. 
Das Gefühl hat sich heute auch bei der Fahrt bestätigt, top Teile. Ich gebe eine Kaufempfehlung als Trailprotektor. Und ich denke im Bikepark sind sie auch gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## HorstBaerbel (29. März 2021)

Bin jetzt auch in der Knieschoner-Auswahl-Hölle angekommen... Hab den 7iDP Transition M bestellt und einige Zeit in der Wohnung anprobiert. Der fühlt sich gut an, sitzt stramm und das Unterteil bleibt wo es sein soll, aber das Oberteil rutscht bei mir einfach nach einiger Zeit nach unten. Vielleicht ist mein Oberschenkel zu kegelförmig oder zu behaart, aber vertrauensweckend ist das nicht. Ich denke etwas mit einstellbaren Riemen wie der ION K-Pact würde besser passen. Vermute der Transition geht wieder zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (29. März 2021)

Wie ist denn dein Oberschenkelumfang? Kannst du das Mal 15cm oberhalb der Kniescheibe messen? Ich überlege mir den Transition zu holen aber bin wegen der Größe unschlüssig da ich ziemlich genau 48cm Umfang habe


----------



## HorstBaerbel (29. März 2021)

~45cm. Ich liege also komplett in der Mitte (43-48cm), dachte also M ist 'ne sichere Sache...


----------



## Remux (29. März 2021)

Ja da hast du recht mit M. Dir ist der oben zu weit ?


----------



## HorstBaerbel (29. März 2021)

Nee. Sitzt stramm, oben sowie unten. Tut nicht weh, aber halt stramm. Wenn ich 'n paar Minuten komisch in der Wohnung rumlaufe und Ministry of silly walks mache um Radfahrbewegungen zu simulieren (die Nachbarn freuen sich bestimmt), rutscht allerdings das Oberteil nach und nach runter. Der Schoner hält einigermaßen die Position, weil das Unterteil ja fest ist, aber irgendwie hatte ich mir das anders vorgestellt, und denke nicht, dass ich das Ding beim Radeln so haben will...
Vielleicht passt das alles besser mit dickeren Keulen. Kann ich nix zu sagen.


----------



## HorstBaerbel (26. April 2021)

Ich habe jetzt auch noch ein paar andere Protektoren getestet:

ION K-Pact (M): Passen mir und fühlen sich vom Schutzfaktor her vertrauenserweckend an, aber drücken / kneifen ziemlich, sind einfach zu massiv und stehen weit vom Knie ab.
iXS Carve EVO+ (M): Passen mir und fühlen sich vom Schutzfaktor her vertrauenserweckend an, aber sind mir auch zu massiv und unbeweglich und klemmen hinten in der Kniebeuge. Auch bringt bei mir das obere Klettband nix, das Oberteil rutscht trotzdem.

Im Endeffekt hab ich mich jetzt für die iXS Flow EVO+ entschieden. Die passen gut, sind vom Schutz her ausreichend, relativ flexibel und das einzelne Klettband unten reicht um sie in Position zu halten. Das Oberteil rutscht etwas, aber das lässt sich anscheinend bei meinen Beinen nicht vermeiden...


----------

